# A Little reminder to all sufferers.



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

To those of you who are stuck at home pondering a solution.. It won't fall out of the sky. 
WE MUST *MOTIVATE*OURSELVES!
If you're like me, and sit at home for periods of time, STOP.
GO OUT. Embrace reality, and surround yourselves with people.
We can overcome this tantalizing disorder and put an end to this suffering and anguish once and for all. 
We can prevail.
We will.
We are the only ones that can pave the way to a bright future.
Stay strong. 
Consume supplements.
Start up a nutritious and beneficial diet.
Engage in some form's of psychical activity, a minimum of 30 minutes a day.
Eliminate SUGAR,CAFFEINE, from your diet. Switch to Seltzer + Bottled Water.
Stop constantly checking to see if you've made any progress. It'll get better before you know it.
And on that note, i bid you adieu.


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

MatrixGravity said:


> To those of you who are stuck at home pondering a solution.. It won't fall out of the sky.
> WE MUST *MOTIVATE*OURSELVES!
> If you're like me, and sit at home for periods of time, STOP.
> GO OUT. Embrace reality, and surround yourselves with people.
> ...


Matrix. You're absolutely right. Everything you wrote. Just sitting around dwelling on what caused DP/DR or how painful it is, just makes this feeling worse. I actually got outside yesterday with my family, I can't say it was a cure but I felt a little better. Towards the end I felt like running home, but it was good for me to experience a little pleasure. My body and mind need it, so it can recover. So thank you Matrix for the reminder, I am going to stay true to it as much as I can. Best wishes to you, and to the others who are suffering.


----------

